# Confronting Genocide-A photographers perspective



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey all,

I m doing a photo essay project on my travels all over the world and just posted a 3 part series on the genocide that took place in Cambodia in the mid to late 1970's. While I was there, I found it hard at times to photograph.

I felt conflicted, was I invading someone's most private and sacred space by photographing their remains and site of their death? 
Or was I giving them a voice by sharing their story long after they died?

Have any of you ever photography a place like this?
If so, how did you feel about it?

To read the story and see my images....
www.chadhillphoto.com


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 15, 2010)

Interesting read. I definitely feel like you've gone on an informative stance on this article, rather than violating any of the deceased.


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for checking it out.
At first it was difficult not to put my opinion into the article but I realized, its not about me its about them.


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 16, 2010)

What does everyone else find difficult photographing?


----------

